# What day of the week, do you need sex the most?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just had athought...Is there a day of the week that Men or woman need/want sex most?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes.

Morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Every day of the week suits me, twice some days but not every day.

Shame I don't live with my guy but when we are together it doesn't make a difference what day of the week it is.


----------



## IseeU (Jul 13, 2012)

Any day with a D or a A or a Y in it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Every. But I make do with one day each week until his meds get sorted out.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Just had athought...Is there a day of the week that Men or woman need/want sex most?


I'd say what matters more is proximity to your spouse, wouldn't you? :scratchhead:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I don't understand the question.


Lmao at this guy... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I really like to indulge in some loving on weekend mornings...we don't have to jump up and rush off anywhere and our 'lazy teens are still :sleeping:. 

We usually get to go a couple of rounds, get all sweaty and oiled up then shower together... feels like grownup 'playtime'. 

We like to top it off with a yummy breakfast.... bliss!

Although I'm not picky...I'll take sex any day of the week


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We can have sex any night of the week, however because of our schedules the days that we most desire sex would be Friday and Saturday. We are both off these days and tend to spend the day together which makes us both more horny for each other than other days.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Not really for me anytime anywhere is good for me!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Just had athought...Is there a day of the week that Men or woman need/want sex most?


I try to limit it to days that end in a y.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> We can have sex any night of the week,* however because of our schedules the days that we most desire sex would be Friday and Saturday. * We are both off these days and tend to spend the day together which makes us both more horny for each other than other days.


Same here with us.
Friday , Saturday and Sunday is a MUST!
Much more relaxed .


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I love to have it everyday, but anyday is welcome though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Holland said:


> Every day of the week suits me, twice some days but not every day.
> 
> Shame I don't live with my guy but when we are together it doesn't make a difference what day of the week it is.



I like this. Can you talk to my wife. LOL.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

I told my kids to knock when they come home because it might be naked Tuesday or naked Thursday.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Friday always seems like the best night for my wife and I after a long week of work and early wake-ups for school. We can usually have a few drinks, too, because the next day is not as structured schedule-wise.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Saturday. He's rested.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Tomarrow.



I used to have lunch at a local bar that had a sign by the cash register that read Free beer tomarrow.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

While virtually any day is the day, I guess there's a little more desire when kids aren't around, or in the morning on weekends.

Both of which usually go nowhere anyways (especially in the mornings).


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

What's today? That day.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Every day ending in y lol


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wednesday
I'm away at work Monday a d Tuesday night so Wednesday is the night we 'regroup'!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

As others have hinted at:

Monday
Tuesay
Wednesday
Thursday
Friday
Saturday
Sunday


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

*Today*. 

Next most important is *tomorrow*, followed by *yesterday*.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If we didn't get down & dirty on his days off...I'd feel like we were slipping... EVERY DAY is what we both desire..







... mornings are always best for him due to his Test levels spiking in the am (He is getting older after all)....even though we do it more so in the evenings. 

But it's good to take small breaks too ... just to build a little of that sweet "tension" ~ giving that "feels like the 1st time" feeling.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

OhhShiney said:


> *Today*.
> 
> Next most important is *tomorrow*, followed by *yesterday*.


Dang. Beat me to it.


----------

